# Screen Printing Bella Burnout T's



## screenman69 (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone printed these before? I have a 2 color design (white and pink) that I am printing on the chocolate color of the Bella 8601 burnout which is a 55/45 blend. I use plastisol inks on an automatic press. What mesh counts are recommended for good coverage? Is underbase possible with the very fine/sheer areas? Is it possible to get consistent coverage or is it going to vary over those areas? Is it expected to have shirt coming through to give it that "worn" look?
thanks for any advice.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

You dont want the coverage really good as there isnt very much thread mass for the ink to attach to. Since the shirts are burnout, you should have already informed your customer that the print will look dostressed / worn out. Thus, a couple of 156 meshes should do fine. Careful of the ink going through shirts to the platten. If it picks up on the backside of the next shirt loaded it can cause problems.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

aldenski said:


> Careful of the ink going through shirts to the platten. If it picks up on the backside of the next shirt loaded it can cause problems.


Could you minimize the chance of that happening by gelling the ink(flashing) before you remove from the platen then doing a final cure???

-Scott Lewis
Silk Screen Expressions
Hyzer Flip Disc Golf Apparel


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We do a job like this often, 4 color on dark. They dont flash well, they burn very easily so be very careful. We use a 195 for the underbase and top white, 230 for the other 2 colors. Our flash times are half of what they are on normal cotton or poly blends and make sure your dwell temp on your flash is low. They are so thin that they don't hold a lot of ink so you don't have to flash as long, thank goodness because anything beyond 2 seconds under our flash unit and they are toast.


----------



## screenman69 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, all suggestions will be helpful. I am a little more at ease printing these now. I am so used to printing regular tshirts and having to get good coverage that I didn't realize the burnout doesn't need to have the coverage of a regular T. And yes, the customer knows that, and was expecting more of a worn/distressed look.


----------



## Brenda G (Feb 10, 2007)

We add a catalyst to our inks so that you can reduce curing time and temp as well as avoiding flash if at all possible.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

If you keep flashing the ink that doesn't make it to the shirt, your ink will build up on the pallet and soon it wont be flat anymore.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I use the bella burn out T for my line. I would print on dark with plastisol but what i didnt like was that it had the heavy plastisol feel so i tried discharge, then I switched to a lighter color and use waterbased inks now.
I had no problems using plastisol inks with with the shirts though and i would do a flash print flash method


----------



## greyclothingco (Mar 12, 2014)

Rico Menor said:


> I use the bella burn out T for my line. I would print on dark with plastisol but what i didnt like was that it had the heavy plastisol feel so i tried discharge, then I switched to a lighter color and use waterbased inks now.
> I had no problems using plastisol inks with with the shirts though and i would do a flash print flash method


What was your result when you discharged them?


----------

